# Hand, foot & mouth disease



## Ruth Goode (Jul 21, 2010)

Just want to warn you all that this disease is horrid to my daughter despite GPs saying its nothing to worry about, just a virus and no treatment.  My son had it with no problem at all but Carly caught it, its affected her mouth and she refused to eat now on 4th day.  Im trying to her up with sugary drinks and the nurses are great visiting her twice a day to check and give advices so everyone please keep away from this disease


----------



## Northerner (Jul 21, 2010)

How awful Ruth, I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## Steff (Jul 21, 2010)

Aww no poor Carly hope she recovers quickly hun ((hugs))


----------



## Caroline (Jul 21, 2010)

I hope Carly is better soon. I'm glad you have someone comming in a couple of times during the day to make sure everything is Ok too. Big hugs for a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 21, 2010)

Hand, foot and mouth disease isn't normally too serious, doesn't always affect mouth much, but then it doesn't matter if most people, including children don't eat for a few days, provided they keep drinking, but it's different for anyone with type 1 diabetes. Glad to hear you and C are getting support.


----------



## cazscot (Jul 21, 2010)

Hope your daughter recovers quickly (((hugs)))


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm sorry if I made it sound alarming, it is not a serious disease but with type 1 if it's affected in mouths, it's just a little warning really to avoid anyone you know with this disease.  I'm happy to say Carly starting to eat slowly now


----------



## Caroline (Jul 21, 2010)

Ruth Goode said:


> I'm sorry if I made it sound alarming, it is not a serious disease but with type 1 if it's affected in mouths, it's just a little warning really to avoid anyone you know with this disease.  I'm happy to say Carly starting to eat slowly now



When it is our own children it always seems more serious than in other peoples children. 

Sounds like Carly is on the mend if she is eating a little, so that is good news.


----------

